# alutech HR nabe



## woodstock (3. Januar 2005)

hab meiner sau heute die QR10 HR nabe von alutech gegönnt. fährt sich ziemlich geil, nur der freilauf könnte lauter sein! surrt zwar schön, aber nur sehr leise ... von anderen naben ist ja bekannt, dass man sie öffnen kann und dann das dicke fett im freilauf gegen dünnflüßigeres öl ersetzen kann! Geht das auch bei der alutech nabe? wenn ja, wie öffne ich sie und welches öl darf verwendet werden?


----------



## freeriderbtal (3. Januar 2005)

hi!diese frage gab es schonmal hier irgendwie, versuche es mal mit der beliebten suchfunktion  
ich habe auch eine wildsau hinterradnabe allerdings eine mit ner 12 mm steckachse.mir würde es persönlich auch besser gefallen, wenn die nabe lauter wäre, habe mal gelesen, dass sie zwar etwas lauter wird (wenn man ein paar stunden damit gefahren ist), aber dass sie nicht so wirklich laut wird wie z.b eine dt name oä


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackholez (3. Januar 2005)

Sag mal wie seiz ihr denn drauf - fahrt ihr so langsam das euer Rad nicht gnug scheppert ;-) ????
Ich bin heil froh das ich das klackern meiner gustl endlich abgestellt habe - ihr könnt gern mit mir tauschen - ich verrate euch auch den Trick wie ne Gustav Nabe nen höllen Radau macht )))))
@Tibal - schau mal in deim Postordner nach hab Dir ne Nachricht geschickt

cu


----------



## freeriderbtal (3. Januar 2005)

danke hab deine mail gelesen und beantwortet  
wie kommst du drauf, dass es eine gustav nabe ist  
man muß einen doch hören wenn man mit seinem bike durch den wald brettert oder nicht?na dann verate mal deinen trick und wehe der ist nicht gut


----------



## Blackholez (3. Januar 2005)

Ich hab ne Gustel - und wenn wir tauschen würden (witz) würd ich den Trick verraten. 
Da machste eine Bach durchquerung oder winteraussfahrt - dann wäscht sich das Fett aus der Gustel raus (is natürlich auch manuel zu bewerkstelligen) und dann scheppert das Teil da meinst Du Du hast nen Panzer dabei. 
Und da musst Du nicht mal schnell fahrn    

cu mal


----------



## woodstock (9. Januar 2005)

sind wir aber immer noch kein stück weiter! klar ist, dass der freilauf geöffnet werden muss, nur wie?     

außerdem ist noch die frage welches öl ist dünnflüssig genug für nen schönen sound, aber gleichzeitig so dickflüssig, dass der freilauf keinen schaden nimmt und immer noch ausreichend geschmiert wird?


----------



## Alutech-Support (9. Januar 2005)

hey!

also wenn du fett aus der nabe nimmst weißt du hoffentlich das der verschleiß dann viel höher ist.. öl wird zur schmierung nicht viel bringen denke ich, da es sich schnell verdünnisiert und rauslaufen könnte, so sehr abgedichtet ist ein freilauf ja auch nicht, daher ist fett schon das optimalste und was hat man schon von einem so lauten freilauf 
also mein singlespeed freilauf ist laut, der am dh bike 135/12mm alutech nabe ist auch schön zu hören. ich denke das kommt einfach nach der zeit von selber! 


im freillauf ist eine mutter, also vorne drauf.. diese musst du lösen und so kannst den freilauf dann zerlegen. 

grüße
joh


----------

